# levsin



## Guest (Oct 18, 2001)

Anyone have any experience with Levsin? How does it compare with Bentyl? I took Bentyl a few years ago and remember being bothered by a very dry mouth, blurry vision, and feeling tired a lot. (What I really want is Lotronex back!!!)


----------



## DeeDee1 (Feb 29, 2000)

I was prescribed Levsinex (time release version of Levsin) awhile ago, and it dried my mouth out badly. I also could not wear my contacs as my eyes were also very dry. Bentyl works much better for me as far as that goes, and that is what I currently take, as needed. It does dry my eyes, but not as much as the Levsin did. (Levsin worked better for my symptoms, however, than Bentyl does. Bentyl suffices, tho.)


----------



## DeeDee1 (Feb 29, 2000)

One additional note -- Bentyl does make me a bit tired. On the days that I take it, by afternoon, I start getting droopy.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I think you'll have to try it for yourself. We each react differently to meds. goodluck.


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

I have taken Levsin, and now am on Levsinex (time released). It has worked VERY well in reducing the D. and some of the gas, bloating and flatulence.The Levsin works fast and is good for taking 30 minutes prior to eating. The Levsinex takes longer to kick in, but lasts longer. It is meant for all day protection.It is critical to take Levsin or Levsinex BEFORE eating something that bothers you. If you take it after discovering IBS symptoms it will take a while to relieve those symptoms.The dry mouth is worse when you take too much. If you can get the dosage to the minimum necessary, the dry mouth is not too bad. I have found the dry mouth is less severe with Levsinex than Levsin unless I take two.Hope this helps


----------



## clbock (May 26, 2002)

I've been taking Levin SL for a while. You dissolve it under the tounge. At first I was taking just one pill (sorry, can't remember the mg)and not getting any results. Doctor has now told me to take 2 at a time and I do have results. I like the SL because you can take it anywhere, with or with out water. However, it tastes gross - like sucking on a peice of aluminum foil. I usually feel a relaxing of cramping and spasm in about 2-5 minutes. I also take it before I travel or before a particularly stressful day. It seems to keep things in check. Two weeks ago, I traveled 5 hours to my sister's to see my neice's First Communion and did not have a single IBS attack.







I contribute this to Levsin and bringing a bag of my own food. Stuff I know I can eat safely. I took 2 Levsin in the morning and again around supper time every day I was gone. I do get dry mouth and a metalic taste in my mouth afterwards, but I'd rather have that than D and P. I usually just suck on a mint or chew some gum. My eyes are always dry because of allergy meds, I don't think I'd notice the difference if Elavil caused more. I can still put in my contacts. Sleeping with a humidifier seems to help dry mouth, eyes, skin and hair.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

I've been taking Levsin for the past year and a half or so, and it's worked well for me. The dosage i have is .125mg, and it's the kind that disolves under your tongue. The taste isn't bad for me... I think it depends on what brand or generic brand of the medication you get... the stuff i have tastes somewhat sweet, but i had 1 refill that had basically no taste as well. I've never had the dry mouth, blurry vision, or feeling tired associated with taking it, and it's usually been effective in calming the symptoms within a minute or 2 of taking it. In particularly bad flare ups, I've taken them more frequently if needed, but in general it's worked really well for me.


----------

